# Oceanside URC now up on SermonAudio



## dannyhyde (Jun 11, 2009)

SermonAudio.com - Oceanside United Reformed Church


----------



## Sven (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it's about time.


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 11, 2009)

That's great news, thank you!


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 12, 2009)

A Tabernacle in the Wilderness

The Ark of the Covenant

A Table with Bread


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for the info!


----------

